# MB1 - you had a Cuevas tandem?



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I was browsing over at another tandem forum and saw an MB1 post that included a quick mention of a Cuevas tandem. Did you met with Francisco in New York/Queens when you ordered it? What era was that?

Francisco Cuevas fitted and built my first custom pro bike when I was around 19. I drove down from Boston to meet him, patiently waited for about six weeks, then drove back down to pick the frame up. IIRC it was around $750. Gorgeous black and chrome 531 steel, built her up with Campy NR... Wrecked by a crazed taxi driver in Cambridge later that summer.

Even after all these years, I hadn't forgotten a picture on the shop wall of a tandem he'd built, a quint. Haven't really thought about that picture since then.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It was back in the early 70's when I was still living in Hawaii and working in a bike shop. I had met him at a trade show and we might have been his largest dealer-he built it for me as a favor.

I put it together with Zeus parts as pure tandem stuff was rare indeed at the time. The brakes sucked and since I was running tubulars keeping them from melting off on the long steep downhills was an issue.

A year or two later Bill McCready offered me a job at Santana running the assembly department and doing some purchasing so I sold the Cuevas. It got destroyed a couple of years later in a house fire.

Likely it wasn't that good of a tandem in modern terms but you never forget your first........


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

*about Cuevas*

From True Sport



True Sport said:


> 2/7/2005 By: Fernando Cuevas
> 
> Dear Cyclists,
> 
> ...


----------

